# Friends Reunited..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Love it!


 Which year.. lol  :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

They seem to have gone up in size over the years. Its nice to know they made more friends.


stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> They seem to have gone up in size over the years. Its nice to know they made more friends.
> 
> stew


It looks more like they have eaten their friends.......

Johnny F


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Aww man, they're hot.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Shane, you need help my friend 8O 
Johnny F


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey,dont laugh! they can look on the bright side,they are only 20plus sizes away from a zero!! 8O


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Life begin at 50.

Are they sure? :?:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*fiends are untied*

We stayed at that site in 2000.

I told them it wasn't the best place to put the chocolate fountain.

Odf


----------

